

Ask HN: What does a developer do when he doesn't have access to basic Internet? - losinghope

Hello HN,<p>I&#x27;m a web developer&#x2F;designer based out of the Southern Part of India. I&#x27;ve been freelancing for a few years now. Currently, I have no access to good internet where I live, and I can&#x27;t move to a better place because I don&#x27;t have enough funds to do so, and without a good internet access, I can&#x27;t make any dough. It&#x27;s like I&#x27;m stuck in a Paradox.<p>I don&#x27;t have a wired internet access in this place, I&#x27;ve approached all the ISP&#x27;s in my city, and they have no plans bring in internet access in the near future. I currently use a 3G Dongle, which i highly unstable, to get things done. I&#x27;ve been using the same for 5 years now, and I&#x27;ve stayed in this place for 5 years, I don&#x27;t know how.<p>Few months back I had signed up for a remote job, and they took me on board since they liked my work, but I got fired soon after because I couldn&#x27;t communicate with them properly, as my internet was constantly failing.<p>I have Skype call scheduled in a couple of days time, with a company, but I&#x27;m not sure if i can do it on my connection.<p>A friend and I had a couple of ideas, that we were working on for a while, but then we couldn&#x27;t continue to, as things got from bad to worse, we couldn&#x27;t support ourselves, because we don&#x27;t work day jobs. I&#x27;ve lost all hopes of getting anything done from here, because something as basic as an Internet access, which a lot of people don&#x27;t have to worry about I&#x27;m sure, is proving to be quite a challenge to deal with.<p>I&#x27;m sorry if it sounded like a rant, but I&#x27;m just so frustrated about my situation right now, and if the mods feel like its inappropriate, please feel free to remove it.<p>Has any of you faced something like this? If so, how did you get over this phase?
======
detaro
Any place you can go where you can use a good connection? You need to plan
around it, but one can get along with only sometimes being connected as long
as it is predictable.

------
z3t4
Get a cheap VPS somewhere and let it do all the Internet things like mail and
stuff. Or use free services. You can communicate just fine using just text.

It all sounds like you are not living in the reality though. And the lack of
good Internet is just mental excuse for the real problems, that you are too
afraid to face.

------
venomsnake
Relocate.

